# Freitag 12.3. Flensburger Förde



## Blauortsand (6. März 2004)

Habe den Freitag frei und dachte mir vielleicht haben nen paar Boardies Bock auf MeFo zu fischen!?!


:z :z :z :z :z :z 


Also wer will und kann los?????


----------



## TomKry (6. März 2004)

Lust habe ich, aber leider keine Zeit.
Außerdem muss ich die leichte Verkühlung von gestern nach über vier Stunden in der Ostsee verarbeiten. Das nächste Mal würde ich gerne mitkommen.

Gruß


----------



## JosiHH (6. März 2004)

Man das wär was. Hab in Flensburg bis 1997 gewohnt und war öfter an der Förde unterwegs.
Freitag vormittag muß ich aber noch für die Familie die Kohle verdienen. Nachmittags wäre evtl. möglich. Hast Du ne bestimmt Zeit angedacht?? So 15.00 Uhr bis Dunkelheit wäre für mich machbar

Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (6. März 2004)

@JosiHH
Habe gedacht ab 10.00h aber wenn Du später kommst, kann man ja telefonieren ich such dann schon mal vorher die Schwärme!


----------



## Ace (6. März 2004)

hm...ich evtl. ist was möglich...ich sach mal "Fragezeichen"


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2004)

Bock hät ich schon, doch leider kann ich`s zur Zeit noch nicht sagen. Na ja. Vielleicht klappt`s ja bald mal mit einem Tripp an die Küsten von S/H. Habe dort ja noch nie gefischt.


----------



## JosiHH (6. März 2004)

@ Jelle
Kannst sie ja schon mal in die Ecke treiben. Ich übernehme dann gerne das finale rausholen.

@ Ace
Buchholz - Flensburg? Dazwischen liegt doch HH. Evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft?

Josi


----------



## Reppi (7. März 2004)

Mensch Jelle; das könnte klappen !!!!
Ich muß bis 12:00 arbeiten und könnte dann gegen 14:30 am Wasser sein.
Schick mir doch mal deine Handy-Nr.; ich wollte dich diesen Freitag schon anmorsen, hatte aber keine Chance dich zu erreichen !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Locke (7. März 2004)

@Blauortsand

Habe Freitag frei und würde Deine Einladung annehmen.
Dann kann ich meine ersten Gehversuche, die ich mit theactor gestartet habe, ein wenig vertiefen. 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand (7. März 2004)

Na das entwickelt sich ja Prima!!!!!
Ich freue mich schon!!!!
Ich glaub ich muß gleich noch mal an die Küste!


----------



## Ace (7. März 2004)

Mist...ich muss absagen


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2004)

Ich würde auch gerne muß aber leider malochen.... :-(


----------



## Blauortsand (7. März 2004)

> Mist...ich muss absagen



Schade Ace wo doch Dein Run begonnen hat - kannst ihn ja wann anders fortsetzen!


----------



## woodstock69 (8. März 2004)

moin,

darf man sich evtl. auch als zuschauer einklinken?! mangels wathose kann ich ja leider noch nicht aktiv teilnehmen, würde aber den profis gerne 'mal einen blick über die schulter werfen. 

als "bestechung" bringe ich auch ein paar leckere frikadellen mit - vielleicht beissen darauf ja auch die mefos :q


----------



## Thorbi (8. März 2004)

@Blauortsand 

Ich habe Freitag auch frei&nbsp;und bin auf jeden Fall dabei, sofern das Wetter mitspielt! 

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## theactor (8. März 2004)

HI,

oh wie gern würde ich  -- aber ich muss abends ran und dann wird das sich (Strecke etc.) kaum lohnen...
Mal sehn..

#h


----------



## BrassenHelge (8. März 2004)

@Blauortsand 
Bin am Freitag wohl auch mit am Start, wenn ich rechtzeitig Schulschluß habe.  Mal gucken was bei Euch an der FL-Förde so abgeht )
Gruß Henning


----------



## detlefb (8. März 2004)

Moin blauortsand,

ein büschen vom Wetter mach ich das abhängig. So um 10 Uhr rum in FL oder umzu ist OK für mich.
Würde gerne mitmachen.......
Es wäre toll wenn uns wir irgenwo an einer AB Abfahrt treffen könnten, damit du mich ins "Zielgebiet" lotsen kannst 

Gruss aus Hamburg Detlef#h


----------



## Blauortsand (8. März 2004)

Oh man das wird ja nen richtiges Treffen so langsam ich glaube ich muß noch nen Pokal basteln!
Treffpunkt können wir ja Donnerstag Abend abmachen wenn ich weiß wie der Wind sich so entwickelt wird dann wahrscheinlich ein Parkplatz an der Grenze!
Für die Nachzügler lasse ich dann mein Handy an und verschicke vorher meine Nummer!!


----------



## Blauortsand (8. März 2004)

> darf man sich evtl. auch als zuschauer einklinken?! mangels wathose kann ich ja leider noch nicht aktiv teilnehmen, würde aber den profis gerne 'mal einen blick über die schulter werfen



Na Sicher!


----------



## detlefb (8. März 2004)

Jupp,
gute Idee, am Donnerstagabend...... dann sehe ich wie das Wetter wird. Meistens anders als vorhergesagt

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Thorbi (8. März 2004)

Ok, dann machen wir das Donnerstag Abend ab!
Wird bestimmt ein super Tag, ich habe das im Urin!!!!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## marschel (8. März 2004)

Och mann,

wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen, und ich hatte auch noch bis eben gerade Zeit, selbst morgens,.... Ich könnt heulen....

Aber Arbeit geht vor!!!! hab gerade ne Einladung zum vorstellungsgespräch bekommen, die ich natürlich nicht absagen will...

Beim nächsten mal bin ich aber dabei..., kann mir doch nicht das MeFo-Paradies entgehen lassen :q


----------



## JosiHH (8. März 2004)

Jubel!!!!
Der Arbeitshaufen lichtet sich und Freitag könnte schon vormittags klappen :z 

@Thorbi:



> _Original geschrieben von Thorbi _
> *Wird bestimmt ein super Tag, ich habe das im Urin!!!!
> 
> Hab grad auch mal nachgeschaut, bei mir schwimmt nix drin rum. Solltest mal zu Urologen :q
> ...


----------



## Medo (8. März 2004)

@ jelle

Mensch wat denn hier los;+ 

Scheint ja, als ob es ein AB Treffen wird, bei welchem ich gerne dabei sein möchte. 

Mein Boss ist im Urlaub, was ja soviel heisst" Boss weg, alle weg" also denke ich es klappt.

Melde mich Donnerstag noch mal zu Worte:a 

Vielleicht wird es ja zum wirklichen "Tag der Meerforelle" oder wie heisst das Event, bei dem keine Mefo's aus dem Wasser kommen


----------



## toddy (8. März 2004)

Bin Dabei , nach der Arbeit!ca 13,30
Wenn Ihr nich da seid wo Ihr sonst seid bitte PN
Is ne schöne stelle an der Förde u. neben mir wurde auch gefangen, ca 16 Uhr.
Würde gerne mal noch ein paar von euch kennenlernen!
Mfg TODDY


----------



## Tierfreund (8. März 2004)

Schade! - ist leider ein bissel zu früh. Bin ab ca. 21.03. vor Ort und werde auch auf jeden Fall meinen vierten Versuch auf das Silber wagen. Icvh wünsche Euch allen ein dickes Petri und wer weiß: vielleicht ergibt sich eine Woche später auch nochmal ein kleines Treffen???


----------



## Medo (9. März 2004)

@ theschneeesoderwasactor;+ 



> oh wie gern würde ich -- aber ich muss abends ran und dann wird das sich (Strecke etc.) kaum lohnen...



Oh man..........nun wird es aber ganz hart hier 

Falls es aber um den Weg zu Jelle geht, dann kann ein KFZ ja auch mehr als eine Person befördern


----------



## Medo (9. März 2004)

@ jelle

haste mal das wetter angesehen?
ost bei 4-5....

und geht das trotzdem bei euch ab??
also ich laß dann zwar das bb zuhause, aber bin ja kein kaminhocker wa?


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2004)

Hi
Komme vieleicht auch vorbei, wenn ich darf und wenn es zeitlich bei mir klappt.
Muß ja net weit fahren.
Ansonsten kann ich für ein weiteres Treffen den 17.04 vorschlagen. 


Sven


----------



## Blauortsand (9. März 2004)

@Medo 
Schau doch mal in die AMF 2004 hatten da auch heute Auflandig - bei ùns Förde findet sich fast immer ein lauschiges Plätzchen!


----------



## Thorbi (9. März 2004)

@Blauortsand

Wir werden am Freitag so gegen 14 Uhr in Flensburg sein, schicke mir dann noch mal bitte deine Handy Nr., dann rufe ich kurz durch.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Locke (10. März 2004)

Aloha,

also bei mir bleibt es dabei.
Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt kommt alles am Donnerstag, korrekt?
Mensch, da haben ja noch einige Zeit gefunden, das wird spassig.

Gruss Locke

@theactor
geht doch schon morgens los!


----------



## JosiHH (10. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

alles schon gepackt, nur die Schneeschuhe noch, dann kanns losgehen.:q 

Ich werde Freitag früh zwischen 8 und 9 in HH aufbrechen und pünklich gegen 10 im Bereich FL sein.

Hab noch 1-2 Plätze frei im Wagen. Also Hamburger, wer will kann noch einsteigen.

Gruss Josi


----------



## detlefb (10. März 2004)

Jo, ich bin auch schon ganz jipperich:z 
Wollte mich auch so um 8:00 rum auf'n Weg machen.
Komme aus HH-Tonndorf und habe auch noch nen Platz anzubieten.
Das beste war Wetterbericht gestern Abend,es soll wärmer werden.... das ganze also ohne Schneeschuhe!?!

Gruss Detlef#h


----------



## JosiHH (10. März 2004)

@detlefb

Wetterbericht???
Traue keiner Prognose, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast (naja, oder so ähnlich). Bis Freitag beim Schneemannbauen

Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (10. März 2004)

:z :z :z :z


----------



## detlefb (10. März 2004)

@ josiHH,

nun mach mir nicht bange   Schaun wir mal, zur Sicherheit werd noch ne Packung Glühwein mtnehmen, zum einschmelzen des SChneemanns, jalwoll ja. 
Gruss Detlef


----------



## detlefb (10. März 2004)

@ bos, 

wau das ist heftig! Aber nur die harten kommen in den Garten, die weichen müssen den Keller streichen.....


----------



## Thorbi (10. März 2004)

Das Wetter ist aber nun auch nebensächlich! Hauptsache Spaß an der Freud!!!!! 

Wir sind ja keine Mädchen!!!!! 

PS. Ich glaube, die Hamburger Fraktion kann sich einen ganzen Reisebus mieten! Den kriegen sie ja locker voll!


----------



## detlefb (10. März 2004)

@ Thorbi,
ja die Hamburger sind ein geselliges Völkchen........aber gleich einen Bus??? Glaub ich nicht......


----------



## Thorbi (10. März 2004)

Im Bus ist doch gemütlich....Da kann man doch herrlich die Taktik für den Rekordfang besprechen#g#6


----------



## vagabond82 (10. März 2004)

Moin Jungs,
das wird schon hinhauen, ihr seid doch nicht weich, oder ?
Bei Jelle stell ich mich auch noch bei 10 Windstärken an den Einlauf . Ihr holt da schon was raus, bei dem Top-Ghillie.
Ich wünsch euch mächtig viel Spass und Jelle endlich mal wieder nen riesen Lümmel.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand (10. März 2004)

Man Jan vielen Dank - aber Du bist in den letzten Tagen so zweideutig nicht das ich mit dieser Einlaufgeschichte von Dir in Verbindung gebracht werde!!!


----------



## Thorbi (10. März 2004)

Wirklich skandalös, dieser Jan!!!!


----------



## Medo (10. März 2004)

@vagabond



> und Jelle endlich mal wieder nen riesen Lümmel


 ;+ 

gibt es dort wo wir hinwollen eine Kaimauer, an welcher ich mich mit den Mors bewegen kann ?



> Das Wetter ist aber nun auch nebensächlich!



Stimmt !! Das Hamburger Völkchen ( und das Umland) sind ja keine Warmduscher:q 

Wir nehmen für soviel Fun auch mal "einen kalten Einlauf" in Empfang, denn sonst lohnen 500km ja echt nicht wenn man nicht ein bischen Swingen kann:q :q 

Man bin ich schon g... #:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. März 2004)

:q :q :q :q 
@medo echt gut

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## detlefb (11. März 2004)

Oh Oh, wenn das man nicht die BFF aktiviert:q :q 



> _Original geschrieben von vagabond82 _
> *Moin Jungs,
> das wird schon hinhauen, ihr seid doch nicht weich, oder ?
> Bei Jelle stell ich mich auch noch bei 10 Windstärken an den Einlauf . Ihr holt da schon was raus, bei dem Top-Ghillie.
> ...



Bis heute Abend dann

Detlef


----------



## Gunnar (11. März 2004)

Bin eventuell auch dabei, melde mich heute Abend nochmal, komme sonst auch nach. Der Weg ist ja kurz.


----------



## RoPiRat (11. März 2004)

Moinsen Kameraden, Mitinfizierte und solche, die es werden wollen !!!
Da ich einer Invasion bzw. Anlandung von MeFo-Verrückten am 12.03. an der Flens-Förde entgegensehe, möchte ich mich der geneigten MeFo-Gemeinde kurz vorstellen und vielleicht auch einer Katastrophe entgegenwirken !? 
Lese das MeFo-Board schon ne' Weile, hab mich aber gestern erst angemeldet. Mit Freude sehe ich, dass sich hier lauter "Mitinfizierte" des Virus "Trutta" tummeln....
Wohne seit ca. 7 Jahren in Flensburch(näheres im Profil) bin aber 
gebürtiger Stralsunder, d.h. mir stehen praktisch und logistisch sämtliche MeFo-Paradiese zur Bearbeitung zur Verfügung - plus Dänemark natürlich :
Aber kommen wir mal zum 12.03.04: Ich möchte ja keinem irgendwelche Illusionen nehmen, gebe aber folgendes zu bedenken:
 da ich mit den MeFos aus Flensburg und Umgebung per-du bin, habe ich erfahren, dass Freitag Gewerkschaftsversammlung der MeFo-Gewerkschaft ist, wo und wann darf ich nat. nicht sagen...
 HSV-Anhänger bekommen an der Förde generell keine Bisse, es sei denn, sie tragen freiwillig einen FC HANSA-Schal....
 die aktuelle Wetter-und Windlage plus Wassertemperatur sprechen nicht wirklich für einen erfolgreichen Beutezug
 wie war das noch mit den mehreren Litern Glühwein  ???
Aber Jungens, meine guten Wünsche begleiten euch trotzdem !!!
So, ich wäre dann zur Steinigung bereit !?!

P.S. Da ich ein großer Technik-und Ausrüstungsnarr bin, habe ich für Fragen in dieser Richtung immer ein offenes Ohr !
TIGHT LINES !!!


----------



## RoPiRat (11. März 2004)

Oh oh, ich sehe gerade, das mit den ganzen technischen Spielereien klappt noch nich so ganz.... aber jeder fängt ja mal an
Bitte um Nachsicht und eine harte und gerechte Strafe !!!


----------



## detlefb (11. März 2004)

@ RoPirat

ok, ok.... ich bring den Glühwein mit nebst Topf und Kelle. Sorgst du für Gerätschafen zum erhitzen des selbigen????????


----------



## detlefb (11. März 2004)

Und nochmal @ RoPirat

Grosses SORRY!!!!!!!! Welcome on Board sollte natürlich am Anfang stehen.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Thorbi (11. März 2004)

@RoPiRat 

Das ist ja doof, daß HSV-Fans bei euch keinen Biss haben! Aber dann werde ich morgen der erste sein und den Bann endlich mal brechen 

&nbsp; 

Grß Thorbi


----------



## JosiHH (11. März 2004)

@ Thorbi
Na klar... so sicher wie der HSV nächstes Jahr international mitspielt :q  

Josi


----------



## Thorbi (11. März 2004)

Abwarten!! Der Drops ist noch nicht gelutscht........ :g 

.....aber wahrscheinlich hast du Recht:e 

&nbsp; 

Grüße aus Rendsburg


----------



## JosiHH (11. März 2004)

Nabend an alle "Freitag-blau-macher"...

so langsam steigt das Fieber. Hab die Schneeschuhe übrigens wieder weggepacht, dafür das Sturmsegel klar gemacht. Kann losgehen.:m 

Tja, jelle, morgen ist dann wie am Flughaben: Alle folgen dem Mann mit dem Fähnchen ("MeFo Gruppe bitte folgen"). Hast Du n Vorschlag bezüglich Treffpunkt?

Josi


----------



## Blauortsand (11. März 2004)

Vorschlag:
10.00h 
Grenzübergang Krusau 
Um dort hinzukommen die A7 hoch und dann Richtung Flensburg ab auf die Umgehung(B200) und dann Richtung Apenrade und dann kommt der Grenzübergang - auf dänischer Seite gleich Rechts kommt dann ein Parkplatz dort kann man sich wunderbar treffen (da ist auch ne Touristinformation)!
Ich verschicke heute irgendwann später auch noch meine Mobilnummer an alle !!


----------



## Thorbi (11. März 2004)

Sag mal Jelle, nimmst du dein Handy ins Wasser mit rein oder kannst du mir jetzt schon sagen, wir ihr gegen 14 Uhr seid?

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## BrassenHelge (11. März 2004)

@Thorbi. 
Ich hoffe, daß ich rechtzeitig zu hause bin. Muß meine alte kaputte Wathose anziehen, weil die neue gerissen ist   kleb..

@Blauortsand
Braucht man für die Dänische Küste eigentlich noch den Dänischen Fischereischein? ? ?

Gruß Henning


----------



## Thorbi (11. März 2004)

Jo Helge, mit deinem Coupe´ diggelst du ja schneller von Heide nach Rendsburg wie ich mit meiner Rennbanane auf der Ostsee!:q


----------



## JosiHH (11. März 2004)

Fein 10.00 Uhr gegenüber von RITA ist ok.

@Helge:
Den Dänischen Schein mußt Du haben. Gibts auch da am Parkplatz bei der Touri-Info

Josi


----------



## woodstock69 (11. März 2004)

gibt es evtl. noch eine genauere wegbeschreibung?!  ;+ 

so, ich such erstmal meinen perso/reisepaß, denn den werde ich wohl dann brauchen, wenn's nach dänemark geht, oder?!

den dänischen angelschein habe ich ja schon wenigstens wiedergefunden. :z


----------



## Locke (11. März 2004)

Aloha,

wat kostet denn das gute Stück?
Treffen sich alle in DK oder gibbet es in HH noch vorab nen Treffpunkt?

Gruss 
Locke


----------



## Blauortsand (11. März 2004)

So ich habe hoffentlich allen meine Nummer geschickt und habe schon mächtig Bock auf morgen bin zwar erkältet aber egal!


----------



## RoPiRat (12. März 2004)

Moin oder Gute Nacht, ihr Verrückten !
Wie ich sehe, haben euch meine (gutgemeinten) Warnungen wegen heute inne Förde hüppen nicht abgeschreckt - gut so, dann hab' ich wenigstens genug "Testangler" - und ich kann dann nächste Woche unter der Woche abräumen, wenn ihr alle malochen müsst - tja, der Schichtdienst macht's möglich 
Werde euch aber moralischen und gedanklichen Beistand geben !!!
Und allen HSV-Verblendeten unter euch (gell THORBI?) sei gesagt: Ihr lernt es wohl nie, euch mit der nackten und erschreckenden Realität abzufinden, es bedarf wohl noch einiger demütigender Vorführungen wie letzten Samstag von den wahren Nr. 1-Hanseaten !?!
Dickes PETRI für alle Unerschrockenen für heute !!! (und bitte nicht VORHER den Glühwein lenzen !!!)


----------



## RoPiRat (12. März 2004)

Ach ja, wegen Dänemark: Perso oder Reisepaß vorzeigen war mal vor hunderten von Jahren, is jetzt ein freies Land 
Der obligatorische Angelschein kostet 100 DK (ca. 13,50 Euronen)
für 1 Jahr - sollte man(n) unbedingt dabei haben, sonst tut's böse weh !
Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.....


----------



## JosiHH (12. März 2004)

@RoPiRat

Na, da hat aber einer den Mund ganz schön voll. Nur weil Armut gegen Elend gewonnen hat ist man noch lange nicht die Nr. 1. Der Kreismeister ist ja auch nicht gleich Weltmeister.
Für die wahre Nr.1 der Hanseaten mußt Du schon mal n büschen höher in der Tabelle schauen bzw. gaaanz oben.

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (12. März 2004)

Moin,

da ich sowohl aus beruflichen, als auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen heute (noch) nicht in der kuschelig kalten Ostsee stehen kann, wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern heute ein dickes Petri!
Und vergesst Fotos und Bericht nicht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thorbi (12. März 2004)

Ui, das pustet draußen aber ganz schön 

Aber Jelle wird schon ein lauschiges Plätzchen wählen....:z 

&nbsp; 

Gruß Thorbi 

PS. Fangt nicht schon alles weg, bevor die Rendsburger eintreffen.....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (12. März 2004)

@ SEK mit BOS Anglern#h 
wünsche Euch einen prima Angeltag und gute Fänge.
Bin mal gespannt auf den Bericht. Ich selbst arbeite
heute lieber, und schone mein Gerät 

:a  Holt rut !!:s 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thorbi (12. März 2004)

Moin Jungs!

War lustig mit euch heute...... und silber haben wir ja auch gesehen!!!!!:z

Gruß Thorbi#h

&nbsp;


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2004)

Und ich war nicht dabei.  Heuuuulllllllll 
Aber beim nächsten Mal.

Sven


----------



## BrassenHelge (12. März 2004)

War echt lustig in Danmark, das mit dem Glühwein war genau richtig bei dem Wetter  
Angelmäßig war es ja ziemlich hängerträchtig, hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht.
Kann man gerne mal wiederholen.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

:z


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

:q


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

:m


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

Medo hat vorgelegt!


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

Ich hab nachgezogen!


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

Hat echt Spass gemacht!
:m 

Punschen, fischen und schnacken jeder hat sich - manche haben mehr gepunscht und manche haben mehr gefischt - ich war vorallendingen froh, unter den Bedingungen doch noch ein verhältnissmäßig lauschiges Plätzchen gefunden zu haben!

Später des Nachmittags legten uns dann zwei Kutter nen paar Stellnetze vor die Füße - naja kann mann halt nichts machen!

Eben bekam ich noch nen Anruf von Medo, er hat nämlich noch was weiter geangelt und hat dann doch noch mit mir gleichzogen!
6 Fische sind auch ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebniss auch wenn die Riesen nicht dabei waren - auf jedenfall ihr dürft alle mal wieder hoch kommen!:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2004)

Prima Bilder, solche Treffen sind doch immer schön. Da kann das schlechteste Wetter nichts gegen machen. Und Silberlinge hattet ihr auch. Mein Glückwunsch den Fängern. #6


----------



## detlefb (12. März 2004)

@ bos,

das war supie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das mach mach ich  mindestens noch einmal. Evt. schon nächste Woche, hab ich ich mir auf der Heimfahrt so überlegt.
War ja Zeit genug.

Danke noch einmal für deine Mühen, für mich war das ein gelungener Tag...

Detlef


----------



## detlefb (12. März 2004)

By the way.......
In HH ist fast Frühling. 7 Grad ..... wenn das in FL erst soweit ist geht's da richtig ab........


----------



## MichaelB (12. März 2004)

Moin,

na das scheint ja ein klasse Tag gewesen zu sein  #6 

Was mich vor allem tierisch erstaunt ist, daß grad in der Flensburger Förde so gut gefangen wird! 
Meine ersten Gehversuche des Angelns habe ich in der Gegend gemacht und da war an MeFos gar nicht zu denken...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (12. März 2004)

@ detlefb 

 Können uns dann ja nochmal kurzschließen!

@MichaelB

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass nur in unserer Förde so gut gefangen wird, ich glaube dass liegt einfach daran , dass hier halt doch schon relativ viele Angler aktiv sind, oder dass sonst einfach nicht so gepostet wird wenn was geht !

Ich glaube jeder sollte möglichst, die Ostsee dort erkunden wo er am schnellsten hinkommt nur so kann mann dann auch regelmäßig fischen und kann dann herausfinden wo wann und wie was geht, dass erhöht dann die Fangaussichten ungemein!
Ich glaube , dass wenn ich in Eckernförde wohnen würde dort zumindestens genauso fangen würde! Der Vorteil in unserer Förde ist allein der, dass man bei fast allen Witterungen losziehen kann da sich immer lauschige Plätze finden lassen - selbst bei Sturmbedingungen!

Merke:
Nur wer sein Revier kennt, der fängt! 
:z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (12. März 2004)

Moin,



> Nur wer sein Revier kennt, der fängt!


Da ist was dran...



> Meine ersten Gehversuche des Angelns habe ich in der Gegend gemacht


Das ist allerdings schon über 25 Jahre her...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (12. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

auch von meiner Seite noch mal Danke für die "Nord-Führung" inklusive des Auslandsaufenthaltes. 
Wieder neue Leute kennengelernt und noch dazunoch ein paar Tips zum Mefo-Angeln (Dank an Medo).

War echt spassig, obwohl mir später die Fingerspitzen fast abgefallen sind (Weichei!)

Nebenbei konnte ich einen kleinen Blick auf die "Hammer-Rolle" von BOS werfen. hmmmmm

Jederzeit wieder, beim nächsten mal mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft, wird dann bedeutend billiger 

So long,
Locke


----------



## theactor (13. März 2004)

HI,

suuper! 
*seufz* -- ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, wie die Küste aussieht...



> Jederzeit wieder, beim nächsten mal mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft, wird dann bedeutend billiger



Da würde ich mich gern mit in den Kofferraum setzen.. #6

Hoffentlich bald mal!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (13. März 2004)

moin moin#h 
Wiederholung wäre prima, wäre dann auch gerne dabei!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JosiHH (13. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

jau, das war doch mal ne feine Sache. Steh auch immer für ne Wiederholung bereit. Und Fahrgemeinschaften aus HH sollten sich ja auch finden?!
Aber wie unser lieber Förde-Guide schon sagte: Es muß nicht immer FL-Förde sein (Jelle soll ja auch in Zukunft noch was fangen).
Wollte Sonntag wieder los, je nach Wind irgendwo zwischen Sierksdorf und Fehmarn. Hat da jemand geheime Geheimtipps parat?

Josi


----------



## detlefb (13. März 2004)

@ thefischenwollentor,

ich habe da nen besseren Platz anzubieten. Wie wäre es irgenwann nächste Woche,:m wo ich doch nun weiß wo BOS die Mefos fängt:q 

greetz Detlef


----------



## theactor (13. März 2004)

Hi,

@detlefb/q/m: Das klingt nach einer Idee, Verräter


----------



## detlefb (13. März 2004)

Well, 
plane den Fördeforellen nächste Woche nochmal auf die Schuppen zu rücken.   Platz ist vorhanden......
edit  und vielleicht ist BOS auch mit dabei, damit steigen die Chancen auf Fisch.... edit 
Greetz Detlef


----------



## theactor (13. März 2004)

HI,

@detlef[edit]: mal sehn; vielleicht gehts Mittwoch los; überlege aber nach Brodten zu fahren?! 
Schaun wir mal; jedenfalls Küste .. habe schon Entzugserscheinungen ..


----------



## Thorbi (13. März 2004)

@detlefb

Sach ma Bescheid! Bin dann wohl auch dabei!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## detlefb (13. März 2004)

@ Thorbi,

jupp mach ich.......


Gruß Detlef


----------



## Reppi (13. März 2004)

Super Tag und dann noch Silber:m :m :m :m 
Schade das ich so kurzfristig absagen mußte:c :c 
Ist aber kein Wunder, dass Jörg so gut gefangen hat....man, man war das hart den Kerl durch die Lehrzeit am Wasser zu bringen


----------



## Blauortsand (13. März 2004)

Das waren übrigens Heringsnetze die vor unserer Nase gestellt wurden wurde mir heute berichtet!
Die Fischers waren da auch ordentlich zugange heute!



> wo ich doch nun weiß wo BOS die Mefos fängt



:q :q :q :q #u 

Wenn Du wüßtest!!!



> vielleicht ist BOS auch mit dabei, damit steigen die Chancen auf Fisch



vielleicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reppi schade dass Du nicht konntest!


----------



## woodstock69 (13. März 2004)

Yo, das war doch ein netter Tag mit vielen neuen netten Leuten :q :q :q 

Besonderen Dank auch noch 'mal an Jelle, der nicht nur unwahrscheinlich bemüht war uns Fisch zu bringen, sondern mich auch noch mit Equipment ausgestattet hat  :m 

Ich hoffe, daß zum nächsten Angeln dann auch meine Wathose da ist und ich richtig mit einsteigen kann. :g


----------



## Gunnar (13. März 2004)

Schade konnte leider nicht kommen, da ich länger arbeiten musste. Super, dass es den Boardies hier bei uns gefallen hat. Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. Vielleicht klappts bei mir nächstes mal.


----------



## detlefb (13. März 2004)

@ bos,


> :q :q :q :q #u
> 
> Wenn Du wüßtest!!!



schon klar:q :q :m 
Ich wollte den "immernichkönnentor" so'n büschen neidisch machen....... 

Greetz Detlef


----------



## theactor (14. März 2004)

HI,



> Ich wollte den "immernichkönnentor" so'n büschen neidisch machen.......



HA! Das ist Dir aber überhaupt garnienicht gelungen, jawohl!
(ahm... lüglüg...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










the*seufz*tor


----------



## Blauortsand (17. März 2004)

Was ist eigentlich aus Medo geworden der wollte doch auch noch nen paar Bilders reinstellen!
Oder ist der nurnoch am fischen und hat keine Zeit mehr für das Board!?!


----------



## Medo (18. März 2004)

Bin zur Zeit nicht On.

Hier ein paar Bilders...

Vossi ruf mich bitte wegen Sonntag mal an (PM)

Danke nochmal an Jelle und alle Akteure!!


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

Lebste also doch noch!
Schöne Bilders auf was gingen die beiden Forellen in der Dunkelheit?


----------



## Medo (19. März 2004)

@ Jelle

Beide gingen auf Gladsax gelb/grün  (Neon)

Im Übrigen waren es tatsächlich nur 2Wurf 2 Fische.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## JosiHH (22. März 2004)

Hi,

@Medo: Schöne Bilder.

@all:
Hab ich eigendlich schon die Wiederholung verpaßt. Mußte am WE zu Muttis Geburtstag (so was kommt vor). Wollte am Freitag wieder los. Wer noch? Schwanke wieder mal zwischen Fehmarn (da bin ich schnell) oder Förde (da solls ja Fische geben)

Wie immer: Platz im Auto vorhanden.

JosiHH


----------



## Flens (27. September 2004)

*AW: Freitag 12.3. Flensburger Förde*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Später des Nachmittags legten uns dann zwei Kutter nen paar Stellnetze vor die Füße - naja kann mann halt nichts machen!


 Wenn ein Fischer solch eine Horde Angler sieht,so denkt er doch auch,"Wow,da muß der Fisch stehen?"!|wavey:  Und legt seine Netze aus.


----------

